# Paper tuned a bullet hole, arrow way left?



## giltyone (Nov 9, 2009)

There is a possibility to get a bullet hole when paper tuning WHILE not having a proper center shot. I've had the same issue before,

I've noticed that you can have the rest set just enough to left or right of proper center shot tuning and get bullet holes.

Start over with the rest at center - make sure you get it well aligned with the cams and string with the first adjustments, then work with very small adjustments to achieve your center shot AND bullet hole.


----------



## Ta2guru13 (Dec 16, 2011)

Well I was told at one point that the shadowcat due to its binary system will almost always create a left tear on paper but will still shoot very well. Anyone have any input on that? Any shadowcat shooters out there still?


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

With most of the Martin bows that I have the centershot ends up being about 7/8" from the riser so that' what I'd recommend trying just for starters. You might also consider not paper tuning, but just walkback tune till you get things sorted out. Of course we have to assume that your arrows are properly spined, right?


----------



## Ta2guru13 (Dec 16, 2011)

I wouldn't necessarily say properly spined. In shooting ultralight 22's cut at 27 1/4" (from nick throat to point tip) with 125 grain glue in points. I thought spine too, but everything I've seen says that the paper tear is telling me I'm under spined, which is possible seeing that I'm shooting 60 lbs on a .300 spine at 28" so I'm definitely on the stiff side. Only reason I'm running them that stiff is because gold tip told me I could. I'll include the email from gold tip:
Dear user, 

Please find below the answer to your query to Gold Tip Staff.

Your Question: Hello. I just ordered a dozen ultralight 22 shafts from Lancaster. I've been unsuccessful in getting help on the length I should cut my arrows to obtain the correct spine. I'm shooting a 2010 Martin Shadowcat at 55 pounds and 27-27 1/2" draw length. I ordered 150 grain glue in points along with pin nooks and the hd nocks. Could you possibly help me with obtaining the proper arrow length to get the spine correct? Thank you in advance
Answer:
*Hello,
*
Thank you for the message. The truth is that you sould be able to use that around 1" past your launcher. The misunderstanding on spine being too stiff is not true. With modern compound bows you should always be able to tune a stiffer arrow. Tuning is all about making the string drive down the center of the arrow. Lots of target shooters are using arrow that are way to stiff for them and winning shoots all over. We even have a 14 year old kid that shoots Triple X arrows at 24" and 40#. According to the charts this arrow is way stiff but he shoots bullets holes in paper and is a great shot as well. I have attached a write up about arrow selection that will help in vane size and point weight options depending on what type of archery you are using this for.


----------

